# Does orange juice make you break out?



## makeup_obsessed (Nov 28, 2005)

I was really thirsty one day and drank 4 huge glasses of pure orange juice (not from concentrate) and i had clear skin. I now have literally a pizza face. Is it because of the orange juiice, or did i have like a surge of hormones??


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 28, 2005)

i think it's highlyyyy unlikely.. your breakout is probably unrelated to the orange juice. did u use a different foundation or facial cleanser?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 28, 2005)

If I drink too much orange juice I get sores in my mouth from the acid and have noticed it breaking me out, as well. I also break out when I eat chocolate. The more I used to eat the more severe the breakout. "Supposedly" it doesn't cause acne but in my case it did time and again. We are all different and react differently to things. You probably have an allergy or sensitivity to it. You could do a test by avoiding it completely until your face is all cleared up and then drinking it again to see what happens. That's what I did with chocolate more than once and it kinda sucked but proved it. I miss eating chocolate and it's been a looong time since i've had any but as yummy as it was it wasn't worth the breakouts and eventual scars.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 29, 2005)

I know it is acidic and it probably could cause sores in the mouth, but I dont know about the face. But I never drink O.J., I cant stand the taste. My Vit C has to come from a capsule. I like to eat oranges though, yeah I know I am weird and that makes no sense :icon_chee God forbid if I had to give up chocolate, what would I live on? lol


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Nov 29, 2005)

I am the same way with chocolate. I dont break out bad, but i do break out when i eat chocolate. I am not a big chocolate eater except if i'm on my period, but other than that i do not eat it. I think i might have had a reation from drinking sooo much orange juice in a little amount of time (4 huge glasses in 2 hours). Plus doesnt oranges have natural sweetness that might cause my breaking out? Whatever, i have learned my lesson...1 small glass of orange juice a day!!


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 29, 2005)

My mom gets a rash on her neck if she takes too much vitamin C, so maybe you just had a similar reaction from all the vitamin C in the orange juice!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 29, 2005)

Great suggestion on the water, Kim!

I get the runs if I take too much vitamin C.


----------



## envymi (Nov 29, 2005)

It could be from the sugar in all that orange juice as well...People don't realize that there is a lot of sugar in many fruits. I usually get a small pimple if I drink too much juice or eat too much fruit in a day. I usually just stick to berries now, or if I really want some citrus fruit I go for a grapefruit, they're better for you anyways.


----------



## jujubee (Nov 29, 2005)

So how about all the Vitamin C topical serums out now?Those are supposed to be really good for your skin (decrease wrinkles, give your skin a glow). I would think that vitamin C would be really good inside and outside. But I guess everything in moderation, right!


----------



## laurenbusta (Feb 22, 2007)

different people have different reactions to all food and drinks so i recommend that if it you notice that you breakout whenever u eat or drink a certain food, just not to eat it... because it may be just your body.. but i have never heard of orange juice being specifically identified with causing breakouts..


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 23, 2007)

if i broke out from orange juice, id have horrific acne (i live off of orange juice).


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 23, 2007)

this is awful news.

i LOVE orange juice i could drink it all day long.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Feb 23, 2007)

Well it's unlikely but it could be since you drank 4 huge glasses in one day lol.

Maybe your body couldn't handle it. I love oranges juice but it always 1 glass in one day never 4 lol and no breakout from drinking it.

Just remember that everything that is too much is not good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD (Feb 23, 2007)

Thats really weird in the last thread that girl said she had some miracle acne cream and I said is it orange juice as a joke and then saw this thread.... creepy...anyways to answer your question its very possible. Different things make different ppl breakout. People say food isnt proven to make you breakout but we kn0w what breaks us out. And if you drink orange juice and the next day you break out then yes it probably does,.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 23, 2007)

I thought it was the acid in orange juice that causes breakouts in some people


----------



## magosienne (Feb 23, 2007)

it's probably something in the orange juice, too much vitamin C, sugar, or it could be because you drank 4 glasses of juice and your body couldn't handle it.

that surely can't happen to me, i HATE orange juice, lol. and since everyone in my family loves orange juice, i get kinda paranoid each time i see a bottle of apple juice in the fridge and keep it for myself. :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Shannon101 (Mar 2, 2007)

Big time! They were like a thousand tiny little bumps. Went away when I stopped drinking it. I believe it's the acid.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 2, 2007)

wow, I never heard of this before. I'm not a regular orange juice drinker, but I have some from time to time, but never thought it can cause breakouts.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 2, 2007)

It's a good thing I hate orange juice lol!


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 2, 2007)

i never heard that

i tought vitamin c its great for the face

maybe your oranges diffrent than ours haha


----------



## Savvy_lover (Mar 2, 2007)

eating chocolate SURE makes u breakout ~ chocolate has the kinda chemical that cause pimples. i have stopped eating it or just a small bit of it once in a LONG while


----------



## Humeira (Mar 2, 2007)

umm I only drink orange and my skin is the same ..and I drink orange juice everyday

Humeira


----------



## Ricci (Mar 2, 2007)

You said (not from concentrate) u mean pretty much liquid sugar and orange flavoring? If so I think that would do it


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Mar 3, 2007)

Even tho this is an old post, not from concentrate means just pure juice....so just straight from the orange.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 3, 2007)

I dont think it would....


----------



## ivette (Mar 4, 2007)

maybe you are allergic to the oj


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Mar 4, 2007)

I was just reading a thread about this too over on acne.org... lots of people said OJ makes them break out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (and a few said that even their derms told them to stop drinking it). This completely depressed me because I have at least 3 glasses of OJ a day (but then again, my skin sucksS).. I am going to give it up completely starting tomorrow.. lets see how long i'll last!


----------



## teleigh (Mar 19, 2007)

I've heard that orange juice messes with your bodies ph and that can really break some people out.


----------



## katebug48 (Mar 27, 2007)

My father gets severe cold sores when he drinks too much oj. This is acid related, and I'd say that explains the skin situation as well.


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 27, 2007)

I never drank 4 glasses of O.J. in one day...but from a regular one or two a day...no i don't break out. But facial products with vitamin c breaks me out.


----------



## dustyy (Mar 27, 2007)

yeah, orange zest is supposed to be good for acne and stuff

:


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi,

You're right Shannon. Too much acid can be a problem because it causes the ph in the body to become unbalanced. I know when I eat too many fruits that contain acid in one sitting, I can expect pimples.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 27, 2007)

I was watching a program called diet doctors today and they said citrus fruits can trigger acne.


----------



## LeynaBanana (Mar 27, 2007)

Orange juice is good for you. I don't think your break out is due to too much orange juice. If your body is hydrated, maybe because you don't drink enough water. And when the body lacks water, you are more likely to get pimples.


----------



## Maysie (May 1, 2007)

I heard it takes like 2 weeks for a pimple to form though, so breaking out within a couple days due to food seems unlikely...at least its probably not true acne if that happens...more like an allergy or irritation?


----------



## farris2 (May 1, 2007)

No,but the sugar may make some people break out.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 5, 2007)

not at all here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

